# how to get your hedgehog to uncurl



## mazurek

does anyone have any pointers. i usually just leave him in my hand for awhile but after ten minutes my hands get sore


----------



## xspiked

My hedgie used to unroll if I bounced my hand slightly up and down, as if I was bouncing a baby.  
That probably had the opposite effect on another hedgie I held, who unrolled only if I wasn't doing anything.
They tend to unball faster if they're 'face down'. So, instead of being on their backs, have their head/feet touchng the blankie.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I find that putting them on your hand, with where their feet would pop out against your palm usually makes them uncurl by themselves.

I don't know if this works with other hogs, though, because Kashi's pretty friendly.


----------



## Jake

Put her feet down on yo0ur belly or chest...this is what I do with Terra takes less that 10mseconds


----------



## elise5211

I cover her eyes with my hand or with a piece of fleece to simulate darkness.


----------



## Jocelyn3113

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I find that putting them on your hand, with where their feet would pop out against your palm usually makes them uncurl by themselves.
> 
> I don't know if this works with other hogs, though, because Kashi's pretty friendly.


I find this works as well and Chretien is a ball of grump most of the time.


----------



## Maeg8

For the first little bit, I would hold a mealie just out of reach of her mouth but close enough that she could smell. She would unroll and generally huff back into her bag. Now, she unrolls in seconds, even when I don't have mealies. I used them a lot as rewards and sometimes still surprise her while I have her out. She gets most of her mealies by hunting them in her dig box and in some little toys.


----------



## connorshogs

Put them on your palm and use pointer and middle finger on other hand and go in circles in middle of their back I do that with new litters the babies to get them out to sex them


----------



## Terry

Best way I have found to get Gia to uncurl...works everytime.....hold her in the palm of your hand with feet side up. take a small drop of water..just a drop from your finger and drop it intothe middle of the curl...like where the tummy would be if she was uncurl. Like magic, seh uncurls...works everytime for Gia and me


----------



## CinderSmoke

Usually if i want Jeremiah to uncurl i just talk to him softly while he is belly-down on my hand. It takes less than 10 seconds, if I don't startle him in the process. If i want him to uncurl more quickly i turn him on his back, but i don't really like doing that.


----------



## PJM

Well, with my Cholla & Zoey, I just stick my nose where their nose would be. They smell it's me & come out pretty quickly. However, with a new hedgie, I would most likely put them tummy down in my palm. And wait.

Lots of good ideas so far for you to try!


----------



## rivoli256

PJ - i do the same thing! :mrgreen: 

i find the nose-to-nose trick works really well...esp when you are first bonding. it's my favorite way. you often get a little kiss. (i have never been bitten this way. at least not yet! :lol: ) though face down on chest/stomach or in your hands works well too.


----------



## Animelover_0.0

xspiked said:


> My hedgie used to unroll if I bounced my hand slightly up and down, as if I was bouncing a baby.
> That probably had the opposite effect on another hedgie I held, who unrolled only if I wasn't doing anything.
> They tend to unball faster if they're 'face down'. So, instead of being on their backs, have their head/feet touching the blankie.
> Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Animelover_0.0

thanks that helped a lot!!! I did it with mine, Jaxxon and he came out right away🦔🦔🦔🦔🦔🦔


----------

